# lump inside upper lip



## uscgirl (Apr 19, 2010)

We have found a lump on the inside of Sonny's upper lip.... doesn't seem to bother him but plan on taking him to the vet on monday... we haven't noticed it before and I am pretty sure it has very recently developed since he gets his teeth brushed and we look in his mouth pretty often. I have a photo in my email, can anyone tell me how to upload a photo from email so I can post it? Thanx


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

You need to pull the photo from your email onto your desktop, so you can upload to this age. I don't think you can forward and email picture directly.


Maybe Sonny got a bite by a bug? or you might check to make sure it's not a splinter or something stuck in his bump from chewing on something. Any bite marks? I'm glad he is going to the vet...hope it's nothing.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If it doesn't seem to be sore or bothering him - it could be 'puppy wart' (canine papilloma)- will go away on it's own if that is what it is. Not contagious to you but is to other dogs. Best to get it checked regardless.


----------



## uscgirl (Apr 19, 2010)

*update on sonny's lip lump*

ok... so i have been researching... and now he has several other white pearl-looking small areas on his lower lips... so i am sure that it is the papilloma virus... isn't bothering him at all. he went to doggie daycare about a month ago... his first visit in a couple of months so he must have caught it there because he isn't around any other dogs. how long will he be contagious and when will it go away?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It does sound like the canine papilloma. It does go away on its own and he probably did get it from the day care. 
Canine Viral Papillomas


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I was just going to start a post because Hudsen has a small white bump on the right side of his tongue. I noticed it last week when he licked me, however, he wouldn't really let me look in his mouth to see it and from the quick glimpse, I thought it was just something on his tongue. But I noticed it again today when he licked me, this time I was able to see it is a small, white circular bump- smaller than a pencil eraser. He goes to day care 1-2 times each week. Do you think it could be the papillomas too? I'm worried! He goes to the vet in two weeks for his shots, so could it wait until then?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Unless the papilloma virus is a SEVERE case, there is nothing that a vet will do (as per my own experience) to help it. It's relatively harmless and once it runs its course (will take about 1-2 months or so), it will disappear. Just try to keep him away from other puppies and dogs as it is contagious.

ETA: I posted a pic of Molson's wart thing when he had it last year, it's post # 11 in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/55474-warts-oral-daycare.html 

Also here is another thread with a picture: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...3-white-bumps-charlies-lips-pic-included.html


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack had a wart on the inside of his mouth. Our vet actually laughed at me (nicely) for bringing him in. He said "well you already knew what it was, why are you here?" From my understanding, unless the wart is interfering with eating, drinking, etc or appears to be bothering the dog, the vet won't do anything. 

Jack's was pretty big (and gross) and eventually disappeared. We never found it but I was fairly certain it would show up on my kitchen counter or something. Ick.


----------



## uscgirl (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi All--
thanks for all the information. we did take sonny to the vet and requested a round of azithromycin. she wasn't all that enthusiastic about it but gave a rx, which he has since completed a 10 day course. i thought if it would help decrease the time it takes to go away on its own it would be worth it. he has around 15 of them, and they have only gotten bigger. i hate to think that he could have them for up to six months! that will be really tough, not being around any other dogs at all.... : ( they don't seem to be bothering him currently, and i am hoping they will go away sooner than later.... i am sure he got them from daycare the one time that he went in september, and it was after he had diarrhea for awhile and his immune system was probably low. i just hope they don't get any bigger or more numerous. thanks for all the input, and i will keep you posted on how things go!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack's went away in about a month - hopefully they'll start disappearing soon!


----------



## uscgirl (Apr 19, 2010)

*sonny's canine papilloma*

It has been awhile and Sonny's oral warts are almost gone.... seems like forever and we are anxious for him to be able to be other dogs as he misses the interactions. Don't think the rx really did that much but it made me feel better that maybe the severity was somewhat decreased. Do they have to be COMPLETELY gone for them to not be contagious anymore? Also the vet wouldn't give him his due vaccinations because she said he was "compromised" healthwise, and I wondered how long to wait before taking him back for those.... any ideas?


----------

